# Just a suggestion



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I know that on paper the Zach trade isn't too sexy. I would suggest though that for the time being we give KP the benefit of the doubt and see what all we are left with when all the dust settles.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

This man is brilliant...:clap: :cheers: :worthy:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Not gonna happen. If he makes additional moves, we'll celebrate when they happen.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

^^^ pessimist


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Xericx said:


> Not gonna happen. If he makes additional moves, we'll celebrate when they happen.


And then have to retract everything you said before?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Schilly said:


> I know that on paper the Zach trade isn't too sexy. I would suggest though that for the time being we give KP the benefit of the doubt and see what all we are left with when all the dust settles.



maybe the deal was cap related?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Schilly said:


> And then have to retract everything you said before?


I'm glad there is that ignore option...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> maybe the deal was cap related?


That would be part of it...This deal leaves Portland on target to be about 10mill under the projected cap in the summer of '09. Gee cap space with Aldridge, Oden, Roy, Sergio, McRoberts, Fernandez, all still on rookie deals.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

BenDavis503 said:


> ^^^ pessimist



^^^^^ optimist.....:biggrin: congrats...being one is much more fun IMO. :biggrin:


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> I know that on paper the Zach trade isn't too sexy. I would suggest though that for the time being we give KP the benefit of the doubt and see what all we are left with when all the dust settles.


:cheers:


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Schilly said:


> That would be part of it...This deal leaves Portland on target to be about 10mill under the projected cap in the summer of '09. Gee cap space with Aldridge, Oden, Roy, Sergio, McRoberts, Fernandez, all still on rookie deals.


yep..Paul opens the pocketbook that year and signs a quality FA who will fit well with our window which should be opening by then. We resign the restricted free agents and roll to a few championships. :yay:


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Schilly said:


> I know that on paper the Zach trade isn't too sexy. I would suggest though that for the time being we give KP the benefit of the doubt and see what all we are left with when all the dust settles.


Wise words. I personally love what happened today. Yeah, the Randolph trade is a bit underwhelming when look at at first, but it's a good move.

ONly thing that confused me today was taking so many PGs, and not ultimately trading for Brooks (homer pick, but like him more than Green, but can accept Koponen).

They mentioned at the Rose Garden that in 2 years we'll have $29 million come off from Francis and Lafrenz, and that coincidentally that's also the year that LeBron and Melo become free agents.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

sa1177 said:


> ^^^^^ optimist.....:biggrin: congrats...being one is much more fun IMO. :biggrin:


yeah its way more fun this way!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

LameR said:


> They mentioned at the Rose Garden that in 2 years we'll have $29 million come off from Francis and Lafrenz, and that coincidentally that's also the year that LeBron and Melo become free agents.


That's a nice thought, but we'll also need to sign draft picks next season and the following season. Plus, we'll sign some free agents in that time. So that $29 million shrinks pretty rapidly.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I guess it helps that I've had a few days to accept the trade for what it is...


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Brian Hendrickson (of the Columbian) speculates that the Francis signing could be part of a larger deal. He namedrops Rashard Lewis, but THAT would be a one-sided trade in a huge way. But it's some food for thought as we see what KP has up is sleeve over the next few weeks.


----------



## BlazerDragon (Mar 21, 2006)

Look at it this way.

1.) We got the major piece of the puzzle in Oden. Without him, this entire discussion is moot. As good as Durant is, I honestly think that if we had drafted him over Oden, we couldn't financially retain all of the major players that we need for a sustained run. 

2.) Yes Zach is gone, and to many that sucks. BUT, this gives us more cap flexibility in the long run depending on how Franchise and Channing Frye pan out. At worst, we have them for the remaining duration of their contracts, we don't play them much, and concentrate on developing the Big 3 (Oden, LMA, and Roy) for the next two years.

3.) This team is NOT winning the NBA title next year, so why's there so much emphasis on what's going to happen this season? Yes we have Oden now, and I have a feeling that that's going to help get us about 5-10 games more than we had last year, but the key is to develop him and LMA without putting them at risk of early, nagging injuries.

4.) As good as Durant was, there will be SF's that will be a better fit for this team in the free agent market over the next two years. Provided that everything pans out as we all hope and nothing catastrophic happens to our key players, Pritchard will make sure that we can get a perimeter assassin by the time this team's ready to make a run.

Can you say Agent Zero?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Schilly said:


> And then have to retract everything you said before?


I'll take each transaction as they come and evaluate it at that point. I've been wrong in the past, big deal. I can still complain if i don't like something. I hate Francis, I'm lukewarm on Frye and if this is the best we could have gotten for ZBO, it majorly sucks.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Schilly said:


> And then have to retract everything you said before?


So, if he does nothing else trade-wise, will you retract giving him the benefit of the doubt?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Xericx said:


> I'll take each transaction as they come and evaluate it at that point. I've been wrong in the past, big deal. I can still complain if i don't like something.


Ok I think you are being ridiculously shorted sighted and I don't lik how you are poluting the board on such an incredible monumental day in Blazers history. I see your stuff and don't like it so now I'll complain.


----------



## ASDQWE (May 31, 2007)

When you think about it... its not such a terrible trade. Who could you get for ZBo afterall... Nocioni? Bulls probably not interested. Richard Jefferson? I don't think the Nets want to trade him. Mike Miller would have been perfect, but I think Memphis likes him very much and wouldn't want Zach next to Gasol.

Frye is a decent player... yeah he may be soft, but he's gonna contribute. It's not like the Blazers are asking him to be a dominant force. They already have Oden for that.

Francis has a shorter contract than Zach. Obviously, Randolph wasn't a part of the Blazers future, so better get rid of him now rather than let him rot on the bench lowering his value further. If they cut Stevie, then ok, if they don't well maybe he can contribute.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

wastro said:


> That's a nice thought, but we'll also need to sign draft picks next season and the following season. Plus, we'll sign some free agents in that time. So that $29 million shrinks pretty rapidly.


And we need to sign our guys as well. I personally would like to keep Roy. Maybe it's just me. Who knows? Still helps out though.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

wizmentor said:


> So, if he does nothing else trade-wise, will you retract giving him the benefit of the doubt?


Isn't that what I said....benefit of the doubt for the time being...I never crowned him exec of the year or anything like that. I thibk he's got more work to do, and I think he's working on it.

It's one thing to give him a benefit of doubt time being and completelky another thing to off ranting for him to be fired.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Ok I think you are being ridiculously shorted sighted and I don't lik how you are poluting the board on such an incredible monumental day in Blazers history. I see your stuff and don't like it so now I'll complain.


short sighted how? That we have a perennial cancer in Steve Francis? the type of players we were trying to get away from? Then if we buy him out, we still have his salary on our books for two seasons. 


This was an incredible monumental day...i was thrilled when we got oden, now I'm angry when we basically traded ZBO away for cap space in TWO YEARS (because apparantly there are no other expiring contracts in existence that may come up for trades in the next season or two) and an underperforming soft PF.

I'm not the only one either. I'm just ready to go to battle to defend myself. This was a bad trade, as it stands now.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

BlazerDragon said:


> Look at it this way.
> Can you say Agent Zero?


I'd rather not... Oden's going to have too much fun capping his *** twice a year!

We have room on the starting lineup for a role-player. We have the Big 3 and the Spaniards to fill out 4 of the 5 positions. Plug in your SF du jour and go. How many different centers and PGs won with Michael and Pip? There are positions where you can be a specialist, even a weaker player, and still excel. I think they've set up a good situation to nurture a "whatever works" at SF.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Ok I think you are being ridiculously shorted sighted and I don't lik how you are poluting the board on such an incredible monumental day in Blazers history. I see your stuff and don't like it so now I'll complain.


Thank you, he's done nothing but try to get attention and constantly ***** since the trade went down.

Hadn't seen him around for a bit, and then comes back to *****...whattaya know..


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Thank you, he's done nothing but try to get attention and constantly ***** since the trade went down.
> 
> Hadn't seen him around for a bit, and then comes back to *****...whattaya know..


maybe because its FREAKING draft day?!?!!?!?


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Schilly said:


> I know that on paper the Zach trade isn't too sexy. I would suggest though that for the time being we give KP the benefit of the doubt and see what all we are left with when all the dust settles.


Exactly.

I stayed for the Press Conference and Pritchard inadvertently released some very intriguing information.

A trade for a SF is going down within the next 7-10 days. This trade cannot happen until the zach deal to NY is finished. This means that whoever we have lined up wants frye or Francis. McMillan and Pritchard mention the word "blockbuster" several times during this slip up. As soon as KP realized he released too much information he said: "oops, im going to get fined for saying that".

Dont get me wrong, that zach deal looks terrible on paper. When i saw it coming to a forefront i instantly thought KP MUST have something lined up behind the scenes that noone is telling us.

THIS IS THE CASE

Francis, if he is a blazer, will be expiring in 2 years. Lafraentz expires in 2 years too.

thats 30 million in free cap space in 2 years.

This means that we will be able to sign Roy, LMA to long term deals, and potentially sign a Free agent like Lebron, Wade, Carmelo as their contracts all expire at the same time.

We are stacked at PG now, so playing francis isnt likely going to happen. KP knows what he is doing. I talked to him briefly as he left, shook his hand, etc. He knows something BIG is going down, but he was unable to disclose this information at this time.

A SF trade is in the works, so hang tight.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Thank you, he's done nothing but try to get attention and constantly ***** since the trade went down.
> 
> Hadn't seen him around for a bit, and then comes back to *****...whattaya know..


I closed the "fire KP" thread for a reason. Please don't start the same argument in this thread fellas.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

isn't that SF, James Jones?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

BlazerDragon said:


> Look at it this way.
> 
> 1.) We got the major piece of the puzzle in Oden. Without him, this entire discussion is moot. As good as Durant is, I honestly think that if we had drafted him over Oden, we couldn't financially retain all of the major players that we need for a sustained run.
> 
> ...


What... if you cant drop 50 on em... join em?

I like that strategy.

PBF


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> I closed the "fire KP" thread for a reason. Please don't start the same argument in this thread fellas.


I'm making no personal attacks.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Xericx said:


> short sighted how? That we have a perennial cancer in Steve Francis? the type of players we were trying to get away from? Then if we buy him out, we still have his salary on our books for two seasons.
> 
> 
> This was an incredible monumental day...i was thrilled when we got oden, now I'm angry when we basically traded ZBO away for cap space in TWO YEARS (because apparantly there are no other expiring contracts in existence that may come up for trades in the next season or two) and an underperforming soft PF.
> ...


Short sighted in that you are evaluating it as a conclusive deal. Making this deal may (or not) open opportunities to make other more vital deals for our team. You aren't allowing for future maneuvering. Black, White...this is a grey area we are in.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I can only evaluate for what it is. What are the possibilities? Francis can only be bought out or traded straight up, right? 

Otherwise, its his contract off the books in two years. Two years is a long time from now....


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Xericx said:


> maybe because its FREAKING draft day?!?!!?!?


You've done nothing but ***** and moan..and it isn't going to do anything. So ****ing deal with it. We're waiving Stevie, so no need to freak out about him. It's not like having his contract on the books means he will still be in the locker room and being a cancer. You make it seem like it does. We got a good piece to add to our frontline. 

You sometimes have to make trades in pieces. 

I'm saying this as nice as possible. not nice enough


----------



## TeDinero (Jun 27, 2005)

Xericx said:


> short sighted how? That we have a perennial cancer in Steve Francis? the type of players we were trying to get away from? Then if we buy him out, we still have his salary on our books for two seasons.
> 
> 
> This was an incredible monumental day...i was thrilled when we got oden, now I'm angry when we basically traded ZBO away for cap space in TWO YEARS (because apparantly there are no other expiring contracts in existence that may come up for trades in the next season or two) and an underperforming soft PF.
> ...


That's nice that you want to be so negative, but we don't want to hear it. You complaining doesn't change anything and it sure isn't fun to read.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

I still can't believe so many ppl are mad for us getting Francis!!! Am I crazy for being happy that we got him?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Xericx said:


> isn't that SF, James Jones?


Hopefully not. Pritchard said that the deal in the works would be announced in 7-10 days. Why would that suddenly change?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> You've done nothing but ***** and moan..and it isn't going to do anything. So ****ing deal with it. We're waiving Stevie, so no need to freak out about him. It's not like having his contract on the books means he will still be in the locker room and being a cancer. You make it seem like it does. We got a good piece to add to our frontline.
> 
> You sometimes have to make trades in pieces.
> 
> I'm saying this as nice as possible. Shut up.


Complaining about it makes my position known. Blazer management takes into consideration fan input. I, and other fans, are quite disappointed in this trade and for the garbage we got back in it.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> Hopefully not. Pritchard said that the deal in the works would be announced in 7-10 days. Why would that suddenly change?


when does the Zach trade become official?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Hopefully not. Pritchard said that the deal in the works would be announced in 7-10 days. Why would that suddenly change?


Minstrell you know better, KP's whole career is dictated on trading Zach for Frye and Francis...there can possibly never be anymore.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

BenDavis503 said:


> I still can't believe so many ppl are mad for us getting Francis!!! Am I crazy for being happy that we got him?


Possibly. He's been a primadonna on every team he's been on. Fought with coaches and management. perennial ballhog.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Now that Ive had time to look at everything that happened for us today chronologically and from a net gains/losses perspective, I agree that the Zach deal does look bad on the surface. But at this point its pretty clear more moves are going to have to happen to get the roster down to 15 players. So I am not gonna ***** about the Zach deal quite yet. I realize I may have to hold my tongue on it for a while. When is the pre-season trade deadline?

PBF


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> Now that Ive had time to look at everything that happened for us today chronologically and from a net gains/losses perspective, I agree that the Zach deal does look bad on the surface. But at this point its pretty clear more moves are going to have to happen to get the roster down to 15 players. So I am not gonna ***** about the Zach deal quite yet. I realize I may have to hold my tongue on it for a while. When is the pre-season trade deadline?
> 
> PBF


Basically Tomorrow, then 2 week moratorium. Joel is BYC right now that expires Monday.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

I've put my faith in KP - and he has yet to disappoint.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

BenDavis503 said:


> I still can't believe so many ppl are mad for us getting Francis!!! Am I crazy for being happy that we got him?


Yes


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Xericx said:


> Complaining about it makes my position known. Blazer management takes into consideration fan input. I, and other fans, are quite disappointed in this trade and for the garbage we got back in it.


:laugh: Yup, you know KP is always cruising this forum, listening to us..

You aren't gonna change **** so get over it.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm not going away until I want to. I'll defend what I believe. And I believe this trade sucks.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Basically Tomorrow, then 2 week moratorium. Joel is BYC right now that expires Monday.


Thanks, Schilly.

BTW, I am with you on giving the dust some time to settle. I think this is just the prelude. Marion, KG, and Kobe are all still with the teams they were with going into the draft today, arent they?

PBF


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Like I said it isn't the prettiest trade, but I really have to take a wait and see approach. Until we have a chance to findout what this additional trade is, and until we see what we are taking into camp how can we truely judge the one thing when it's the final product that counts. I really honestly don't care how individual trades look on paper as long as the final orchestration is acceptable.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

sure, if we can parlay this into getting that star SF, then I'll be all for it. If that "star SF" is James Jones....then I'm at the same conclusion


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Xericx said:


> sure, if we can parlay this into getting that star SF, then I'll be all for it. If that "star SF" is James Jones....then I'm at the same conclusion


Personally I'm fine with the deal as is, but I understand not liking it as is also. My basic point is this is we don't know what KP's master plan is. He is a different mindset than Whitsitt was who simply got max talent without considering it's affect once it got here. I'm not 100% sure on Francis but I don't think he's really caused as much problem as he's credited for, outside the initial refusal to go to Vancouver.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Like I said it isn't the prettiest trade, but I really have to take a wait and see approach. Until we have a chance to findout what this additional trade is, and until we see what we are taking into camp how can we truely judge the one thing when it's the final product that counts. I really honestly don't care how individual trades look on paper as long as the final orchestration is acceptable.


Couldnt have said it better myself. We oughtta start a Waiting For The Dust To Settle on Draft Day 2007 .signature club....

PBF


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Couldnt have said it better myself. We oughtta start a Waiting For The Dust To Settle on Draft Day 2007 .signature club....
> 
> PBF


I'll sign up.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Just a thought... Doesnt Phoenix need a 2-guard?

PBF


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Just a thought... Doesnt Phoenix need a 2-guard?
> 
> PBF


Aren't they looking to dump salary quick? Don't they have a small forward they're trying to move? etc. etc...

My pet theory is thus: a trade to net Marion.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

if that's it...go for it. i can wait...i guess...but as the trade is, i'm sure you can understand my (and a LOT of other blazer fan's) perception on this trade. despite what people think, there are a lot of zach blazer fans.....and to trade him for francis..who I personally think is a bottom 5 player in the league and Frye...is just weak

I'm very disappointed until a trade goes down.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Aren't they looking to dump salary quick? Don't they have a small forward they're trying to move? etc. etc...
> 
> My pet theory is thus: a trade to net Marion.


For Steve Francis?? Or am I reading this incorrectly? Because I have a hard time seeing that happening.

Stepping Razor


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

ProudBFan said:


> Just a thought... Doesnt Phoenix need a 2-guard?
> 
> PBF


They got Bell, a top-tier defender and long-baller. Barbosa as well, he isn't much of a PG, a bigger version 
of Tony Parker, sort of.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Aren't they looking to dump salary quick? Don't they have a small forward they're trying to move? etc. etc...
> 
> My pet theory is thus: a trade to net Marion.


Thats what I was hinting at. Its my pet theory as well.

PBF


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I know that on paper the Zach trade isn't too sexy. I would suggest though that for the time being we give KP the benefit of the doubt and see what all we are left with when all the dust settles.



I'm not going to read this whole thread because I am tired...but, I was just about to post a thread of the same tone. KP has a plan, let him do his thing. Many of us weren't happy after draft day last year. Have some confidence!! And we got GREG ODEN for crying out loud!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

We're supposed to wait... for what?

We're supposed to guess that a deal is coming... why?

Listen: I understand that mm shared the deal information with Hap and, iirc, Schilly. Schilly might know something that most of the rest of us don't.

It's really starting to piss me off, though, that people are claiming that the board is being "polluted" by people being upset at such a terrible trade.

Look at the ****ing poll... Xericx is NOT alone in his dislike of the trade. I've been arguing at how horrible it is since the beginning of the day. Minstrel, BNM, Oldmangrouch, Stepping Razor, BuckW4GM... and so many more--so many of my, personal, favorite--posters?

We all range somewhere between disliking it and absolutely hating it.

We're getting called morons. Polluters. Dumb. Bandwagoners.

I'm NOT commenting here on the moderators, by the way... you guys are cleaning things up as you are able... I'm commenting on the odd reaction by people who are in favor of the trade. I think that it's either because they have a visceral dislike of Zach/fascination with character, they don't really know the salary cap rules so they assume we're going to be able to sign a big-time free agent in 2 years, or they are privvy to information about the upcoming deal.

If there's another deal, and it was facilitated by the Zach trade? I will GLADLY give Pritchard kudos. I was one of the loudest proponents of his success on draft day last year, and I really love the guys we drafted today. I'm willing to give him credit for moves that help the team.

But the Zach deal, as it currently is, sucks.

Ed O.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> Hopefully not. Pritchard said that the deal in the works would be announced in 7-10 days. Why would that suddenly change?



Because the top secret blockbuster was pure hyperbole?

I don't begrudge the guy a certain amount of puffery and gamesmanship - all GMs do it. In this case, it sures seems like overkill.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Minstrell you know better, KP's whole career is dictated on trading Zach for Frye and Francis...there can possibly never be anymore.


That may be painfully close to the truth.

KP made a common, but foolish, mistake. He became so fixated on the notion that he had to trade Zach by draft day, that he took a crap deal when the wiser course would have been to step back and be patient.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Ed O said:


> We're supposed to wait... for what?
> 
> We're supposed to guess that a deal is coming... why?
> 
> ...



Honestly, I feel like there's something still under KP sleeve.... this isn't done yet... Something is happening!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

OntheRocks said:


> Honestly, I feel like there's something still under KP sleeve.... this isn't done yet... Something is happening!


I hope you're right. I would bet that every Blazers fan is hoping you're right. 

Ed O.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Like I said it isn't the prettiest trade, but I really have to take a wait and see approach. Until we have a chance to findout what this additional trade is, and until we see what we are taking into camp how can we truely judge the one thing when it's the final product that counts. I really honestly don't care how individual trades look on paper as long as the final orchestration is acceptable.



No offense Schilly, but you are making a huge leap in logic here. Any later trade can only justify this one if Frye and/or Francis are key components of it. 

We know it isn't Francis. A few months ago, the Knicks were ready to buy out his contract because no other team wanted anything to do with him. I suppose it *might* be Frye....but that seems a stretch. The guy has minimal value, except as cap filler....and since there is that damned waiting period when he can only be traded by himself, that isn't the answer.

If neither of them are involved in this hypothetical second trade - then that second trade has zero bearing on whether this trade was a stinker.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

The Zach deal sucks and I can't imagine what it possibly sets up for an encore. We are going to get Lewis for either Frye or Francis? C'mon... We got a decent young player with one good season and another injury filled one and we got a cancer much worse than people imagine Randolph to be. To add salt to the wounds, we even gave away a second rounder and a decent role player (not Dikau...).

Salary cap space in two years? Give me a break... Zach was worth more than that to the Blazers. We gave up on a chance to have one of the best frontlines in the NBA for this?

Lets hope Aldridge and Oden are ready to step in, but as it stands, I don't see playoffs next year.

And I have every right to say the above- I'm a Blazer fan who has mixed feelings overall on a day after when I should have been deliriously happy.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Didn't the Suns really like Frye a couple of years back? Since the trade isn't finalized, we may keep it that way so that we can still Trade to NY and then push out Frye or Francis in a secondary trade. James Jones makes sense if we're just using the TE, and with the cheap Phoenix owner I doubt Francis goes there unless he can actually play.

Overall, I too doubt we're done, as something with another team like Phoenix or the Clippers will most likely emerge, which is why the deal hasn't been "finalized" yet. 

right?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

All I'm going to say is read the Zach article in the Oregonian.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I know that on paper the Zach trade isn't too sexy. I would suggest though that for the time being we give KP the benefit of the doubt and see what all we are left with when all the dust settles.


Exactly. Moving Zbo moves the team into the future. I am not going to miss that lazy pile of crap for one second. I get giddy just thinking about how next year at games I won't have to:

1) Scream "Run the court" every time Zbo doesn't run back on defense, and then watch his guy get a dunk.
2) Watch the offense come to a screaming halt every time he touches the ball.
3) Yell "Olay" as he plays matador defense and lets somebody get a lay in.
4) Sit back and whine when he doesn't get touches on offense. 

KP has done much for this franchise. I am a believer in him. You can't just blow your fuse, even if he makes a mistake. Every GM will make a mistake eventually. I just can't see getting rid of Zbo, even if it is for a box of popcorn, as being a mistake. 

Now he can go do all the supposed good things he does, in NY, and get arrested there.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Exactly. Moving Zbo moves the team into the future. I am not going to miss that lazy pile of crap for one second. I get *giddy* just thinking about how next year at games I won't have to:
> 
> 1) Scream "Run the court" every time Zbo doesn't run back on defense, and then watch his guy get a dunk.
> 2) Watch the offense come to a screaming halt every time he touches the ball.
> ...


Beat post of the day even if the day is not over it will be. 

Didn't any one see how *"giddy"* seeming Nate (of all people) was last noght in the press conference? (watched them all on all three TV channels)

This is icing on the cake of the future. Come on!!! Cheer!!! :clap2: :biggrin: :yay: :clap: :lol: :worthy: :cheers: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Oldmangrouch said:


> No offense Schilly, but you are making a huge leap in logic here. Any later trade can only justify this one if Frye and/or Francis are key components of it.
> 
> We know it isn't Francis. A few months ago, the Knicks were ready to buy out his contract because no other team wanted anything to do with him. I suppose it *might* be Frye....but that seems a stretch. The guy has minimal value, except as cap filler....and since there is that damned waiting period when he can only be traded by himself, that isn't the answer.
> 
> If neither of them are involved in this hypothetical second trade - then that second trade has zero bearing on whether this trade was a stinker.


Is it a huge leap also to assume that there is nothing else and this is it we are done?

Francis and Frye can be key if they are replacing a vacated position by a subsequent trade. Obviously Lamarcus steps up as our Starting PF...But what if, as rumors abound, we trade Jarrett Jack. Francis is then justified by filling the role vacated by Jarrett.

More than anything I am choosing to keep an open mind and see what KP has done as of the opening of training camp. We have to remember this basically was his 1st day to really call the shots, and as a new GM he will want to build the team the way he wants it.

It's kinda like cirtisizing an artist for the whole painting after only the 1st brush stroke.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

in that scnario, you can never criticize a GM...he may have something up the sleeve eventually.....

maybe Mitch Kupchak has a magical trade brewing to immediately bring the lakers into contention and Kobe Bryant is being unreasonable.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Xericx said:


> in that scnario, you can never criticize a GM...he may have something up the sleeve eventually.....
> 
> maybe Mitch Kupchak has a magical trade brewing to immediately bring the lakers into contention and Kobe Bryant is being unreasonable.


Or John Nash. I'm still thinking that Nash-backers are waiting for him to swoop back in and clean up his mess.

haha

As I've said elsewhere: I like Pritch. I'm ecstatic with his body of work. But the Zach deal is no good, and I don't need to take a "wait and see" attitude to judge it. If/when something changes, I'll DEFINITELY be willing to change my tune.

Ed O.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Xericx said:


> in that scnario, you can never criticize a GM...he may have something up the sleeve eventually.....
> 
> maybe Mitch Kupchak has a magical trade brewing to immediately bring the lakers into contention and Kobe Bryant is being unreasonable.


Well, let's see if we can get this concept through your head.

Sometimes a GM makes a move that opens things up to get players at other positions. For instance, we traded for Frye, so if we do trade Joel we have a player who can back up the 4/5. 

It's not a hard concept. Give it some time. If you wanna thrash KP, wait till the end of summer and judge him on his whole body of work.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't want to trade Joel Pryzbilla. He's a good backup, decent defender, good for the community, CHOSE portland and plays hard. I would be upset if we traded Joel Pryzbilla away because it shows a lack of commitment for players that want to be here and the types of players WE SHOULD HAVE (unlike players like STEVE FRANCHISE, who we DEFINITELY SHOULD NOT BE TRADING FOR) 

But I guess you'll just line up and agree with any move the front office makes, no matter how bad it is.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Well, let's see if we can get this concept through your head.
> 
> Sometimes a GM makes a move that opens things up to get players at other positions. For instance, we traded for Frye, so if we do trade Joel we have a player who can back up the 4/5.
> 
> It's not a hard concept. Give it some time. If you wanna thrash KP, wait till the end of summer and judge him on his whole body of work.


We've got Magloire. We had Zach.

Trading for Frye to be able to move Joel--at the cost of Zach--seems ridiculous.

It's one thing to argue the merits of Frye as a player, but it's quite another to argue that ONLY through the acquisition of Channing does Joel become expendible.

Ed O.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> All I'm going to say is read the Zach article in the Oregonian.


Why?

Seriously......even Bill freakin Simmons knows we got hosed in the trade. Why read some half-wit hack like Quick or Cancrapo trying to rationalize the deal, when all they care about is their personal dislike of the guy.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> We've got Magloire. We had Zach.
> 
> Trading for Frye to be able to move Joel--at the cost of Zach--seems ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Well factor the Merits of Frye as a player, and try to keep and Open mind as to what we may get for Joel.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Give it some time. If you wanna thrash KP, wait till the end of summer and judge him on his whole body of work.



But you seem to be praising him. If you want to praise KP, shouldn't you wait till the end of summer and judge him on his whole body of work?

For the record- I like KP and his aggressiveness . . . but I am very skepitical of this trade. He has a lot of confidence in the young players he has brought in, he better be right.


----------

